# את בדיבורית וכולם שומעים



## cfu507

נניח שאתם נוהגים ברכב וחברה שלכם מתקשרת. מאחר ואתם נוהגים אתם חייבים להשתמש בדיבורית שבאמצעותה גם שאר הנוכחים ברכב יכולים להאזין לשיחה. יש איתכם עוד אנשים באוטו וכדי להמנע מאי נעימות (שהיא לא תקרא לכם פוצי מוצי ליד כל החבר'ה למשל) אתם מראש מיידעים אותה: "מותק, את בדיבורית ויש איתי עוד ברכב" או משהו בסגנון. איך היתם אומרים את זה או משהו אחר שנועד להעביר את אותו המסר? אפשר לוותר על המותק כמובן. תודה
​


----------



## Tamar

How about: "you'r on the speaker and there are peoele with me/ and there's someone with me/ and I've got company".... There are so many ways of saying this...


----------



## cfu507

thanks, I realy wanted to hear some different ways to say it


----------



## Nunty

I have one friend with whom I speak English who, if I call when he is in the car with other people, just says "I'm in the car with some people" (or "...and there are people with me"). He doesn't mention the speaker at all; it is understood.


----------



## Aoyama

I'm surrounded by inamicable ears, can't talk to you right now (will call you back). But that would depend ...


----------



## cfu507

Aoyama said:


> I'm surrounded by inamicable ears, can't talk to you right now (will call you back). But that would depend ...


 

Hi Aoyama,

_inamicable_  - Did you mean unamicable ???  לא ידידותי
Would you really say it about the people who are in the car with you? Do you say it as a jole?


----------



## Aoyama

Shalom lakh cfu507,
Inamicable and unamicable both exists (check it out).



> Would you really say it about the people who are in the car with you ? Do you say it as a jo*k*e?


Well, that would depend on a few things :
- the people I would be with
- the kind of car I would be in
- the place I would occupy in the car (or in the trunk, who knows)
- many other elements maybe too long to list here
- the person calling me
- my personal mood at the moment ...
but then, as we all know "no matter what they say, words can't bring you down" ...


----------



## elroy

I would never use either of those words, not only because they are not nice but also because I've literally never heard anyone use them!  Even if was trying to be funny, it's highly unlikely the person on the other end of the line would "get it."  Seriously, those words are not used in everyday conversation (and actually, I don't recall seeing or hearing them in formal contexts either).  You may as well forget about them.

Also, I would not say "I've got company."  That's used when you have people over at your house.

I agree with Nun-T that it is not necessary to mention the speaker.  Plus, if you do, there's really no nice way to say what you want to say without sort of offending the others in the car.  However, "There are other people in the car" is safe enough; it could theoretically mean that you don't want to talk on the phone because you don't want to be rude to the other people in the car who may want to talk to you.


----------



## Aoyama

> I would never use either of those words (...)


Well, James Bond would ...
But seriously, Elroy is right 





> "There are other people in the car"


 would do the job, or even more simply "I'm not alone right now, I can't talk to you [let me call you back]", baring in mind also 





> that it is not necessary to mention the speaker. Plus, if you do, there's really no nice way to say what you want to say without offending the others in the car.


.


----------



## shunshun

I put you on speaker and there some people in the car with me


----------



## david314

I'd translate cfu507's phrase as: _Honey, *you're on speaker* (phone), and I've got other people in the car with me. _


----------

